# Hello from Sumter, SC, USA!



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Meg
Nice to meet you


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

A very warm welcome Meg. I love airforce, specially the new F22 Raptor and an old Nighthawk F117. I use to fly them in USAF (A computer game) ;-). I applied for Airforce but during my test I was nearly going to die. Hence failed the test. Though failed, it did not let my love for fighter jets any lower. I still love em.

Hope you enjoy your stay. 

Regards

Jehanzeb


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

welcome meg!!!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome meg! Another Southeasterner 


See you on the forum!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi and welcome! Have nice chatting


----------

